# Avril Lavigne! <3



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

What's your favorite Avril Lavigne songs/album? 

My opinion:

Under My Skin > > Let Go > Goodbye Lullaby > > > > > The Best Damn Thing

I honestly did not like the songs from _The Best Damn Thing_. This is when she turned into a blonde bimbo. The brunette Avril was better.


----------



## triage (Feb 14, 2012)

i liked that song 

you know the one


that song


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 14, 2012)

Really?
People still like her?
People still remember who the hell she is?


----------



## Fay V (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't know she was still singing.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, and hopefully she'll come out with a new album soon eventually. I realize that sentence did not make grammatical sense though.

I think _Goodbye Lullaby_ was not promoted enough. Obviously if you guys didn't even know she was still around.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 14, 2012)

She always annoyed the absolute fuck out of me.
Her _"LOL GAIZ LOOK IM A ROCKER CHICK LOOK HOW KEWL I AM U GAIZ IM HARDKOARZ!!"_ persona.
The sound of her songs.
Her lyrics.

Ugh. They grate on my nerves.

At least in "turning into" a blonde bimbo, she was actually being honest about her real self for once.


----------



## Cult (Feb 14, 2012)

Avril Lavigne? Better get my puke pail!


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> She always annoyed the absolute fuck out of me.
> Her _"LOL GAIZ LOOK IM A ROCKER CHICK LOOK HOW KEWL I AM U GAIZ IM HARDKOARZ!!"_ persona.
> The sound of her songs.
> Her lyrics.
> ...


That wannabe punk-rocker look only lasted her first album. She admitted it was a phase and she got over it. You act like you never wanted to rebel against your parents before. The only difference here is she was in the limelight.

Lyrically, I'll admit, she's not that great. She needs to find a good lyricist.

And how do you know what her "real self" was? 

Anyway, I recommend you all listen to her _Under My Skin_ album. It was between the wannabe and bimbo stages, so it's not obnoxious like the prior or afterward album.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 14, 2012)

I find Avril Lavigne to be very depressing. She has a tremendous voice, but she wastes it with crappy pop songs that have the most insipid and grating lyrics imaginable.


----------



## BRN (Feb 14, 2012)

Avril's earlier and more successful music reminds me of the 90s and 00s like S Club 7 and Ronan Keating do. I don't really consider any of the three to be especially good but nostalgia is pleasant enough. Skater Boi? :u


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Onnes said:


> I find Avril Lavigne to be very depressing. She has a tremendous voice, but she wastes it with crappy pop songs that have the most insipid and grating lyrics imaginable.


You guys have such flawed logic. Just because something is mainstream does not make it bad. Most of her songs are decent compared to the other shit played on the radio. Yeah she has a few annoying popular songs though, but past that she has some good ones.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> You guys have such flawed logic. Just because something is mainstream does not make it bad. Most of her songs are decent compared to the other shit played on the radio. Yeah she has a few annoying popular songs though, but past that she has some good ones.



Post some good ones from youtube as examples or something then.


----------



## Larry (Feb 14, 2012)

I kinda feel indifferent about her right now. I know I lost much respect for her after she made songs with Dr. Luke and Max Martin. Everything before _The Best Damn Thing_ was pure gold, though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2012)

I DONT LIKE UR GF
I THINK U NEED A NU 1

Best thing she's ever been in is this remix by 65daysofstatic:
[video=youtube;4kOydeV1eGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kOydeV1eGI[/video]


----------



## triage (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> You guys have such flawed logic. Just because something is mainstream does not make it bad. Most of her songs are decent compared to the other shit played on the radio. Yeah she has a few annoying popular songs though, but past that she has some good ones.



no i like her 

i like that song she did

with the guitar

& the singing


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> That wannabe punk-rocker look only lasted her first album. She admitted it was a phase and she got over it. You act like you never wanted to rebel against your parents before. The only difference here is she was in the limelight.
> 
> Lyrically, I'll admit, she's not that great. She needs to find a good lyricist.
> 
> ...


Simply for the sake of rebelling? No, I did not.

And she just exuded it, in her own airheaded attentionwhorey kind of way.

Googling the tracklist of "Under My Skin," I have heard some of those songs. And yes, they were just as annoying as her other ones.


eversleep said:


> You guys have such flawed logic. Just because something is mainstream does not make it bad.


Hey, now.
I love a shit ton of mainstream songs.
I just fucking hate Avril Lavigne's. 
You can hate her music, while liking popular stuff. This isn't some kind of wannabe-hipster shit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 14, 2012)

What's not to like about a girl trying to steal your boyfriend?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait....she still sings?!


----------



## eversleep (Feb 14, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Simply for the sake of rebelling? No, I did not.


BULLSHIT ALERT. All teenagers do at some point. Maybe you did without realizing it? I doubt you were a goody two-shoes your whole life.

Whatever. If I post a thread it's gonna get flamed in some way so there's no point in even saying anything else.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 14, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Whatever. If I post a thread it's gonna get flamed in some way so there's no point in even saying anything else.



This thread would have gone exactly the same way no matter who had posted it. In fact, no post in this thread even mentions or pertains to you yourself. The trajectory of this thread could have been easily predicted from even the most cursory knowledge of forum demographics and Avril Lavigne's place in culture.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you're better off asking on Facebook to be honest. You'll get a more positive response.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> BULLSHIT ALERT. All teenagers do at some point. Maybe you did without realizing it? I doubt you were a goody two-shoes your whole life.
> 
> Whatever. If I post a thread it's gonna get flamed in some way so there's no point in even saying anything else.


So, you either have to be a "goody two-shoes," or rebellious for the sake of petty rebellion?
What kind of logic _is_ this? 
This isn't some black and white middleschool shit where _"DERZ DA PREPZ AND DA REBULZ AN U R ONE OR THA OTHER!! NO EXCEPTIONS!"_
Are you even *in* high school yet, around actual teenagers, to be thinking this way?

By creating a thread anywhere, at any time, you invite negative opinions.
If you can't handle the possibility of that about your favorite who-cares-what, then it's probably better for you not to bother. This is the basic nature of discussion. There is positive and negative.
Don't have such a persecution complex about it. It's not about you, it's about the subject.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it me or do Canadians have really bad taste in music? Lavigne, Nickelback, and Justin Bieber- the unholy trinity of awful music. They did give us Rush, though.

I do not like Avril Lavigne because I knew of a girl in high school who dressed up like her every. single. day. It got annoying seeing more red-and-black on her than in the Georgia Dome on a Sunday.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 15, 2012)

I know that name but was unaware she was making any new material.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, I hated her guts, I though she stopped singing. I am saddened to hear otherwise and I like to listen to Macabre/Murder metal at times .


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Is it me or do Canadians have really bad taste in music? Lavigne, Nickelback, and Justin Bieber- the unholy trinity of awful music. They did give us Rush, though.
> 
> I do not like Avril Lavigne because I knew of a girl in high school who dressed up like her every. single. day. It got annoying seeing more red-and-black on her than in the Georgia Dome on a Sunday.


I honestly don't get why everyone hates Nickelback. I guess I can understand the hatred of Bieber abd Lavigne, but most people who hate those two are like "needs more RAWK". So they churn out Nickelback and you guys still complain. I guess it's because Nickelback is actually popular and you guys are too hipster to listen to them?

Also Canadians are fucking awesome. Alanis Morissette and Nelly Furtado are Canadian. 

And I graduated high school. It's just most young teens I know get rebellious streaks at least once or twice. I still think you're lying.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I honestly don't get why everyone hates Nickelback. I guess I can understand the hatred of Bieber abd Lavigne, but most people who hate those two are like "needs more RAWK". So they churn out Nickelback and you guys still complain. I guess it's because Nickelback is actually popular and you guys are too hipster to listen to them?
> 
> Also Canadians are fucking awesome. Alanis Morissette and Nelly Furtado are Canadian.
> 
> And I graduated high school. It's just most young teens I know get rebellious streaks at least once or twice. I still think you're lying.



No, because good rock sounds like Nirvana or Red Hot Chili Peppers, not Nickleback. I'm not a fucking hipster because I don't like Nickleback, I like Blur, that would be a complete contradiction if I were a hipster.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I honestly don't get why everyone hates Nickelback. I guess I can understand the hatred of Bieber abd Lavigne, but most people who hate those two are like "needs more RAWK". So they churn out Nickelback and you guys still complain. I guess it's because Nickelback is actually popular and you guys are too hipster to listen to them?



If you want people to respect your music choice, learn to respect others.
Personally, NB leans on more of a Country Genre than Alternative IMO. Never been a big fan of NB anyways just becuase it was one of those Artists you'd hear on the radio 10 times an every 2 hours.



> Also Canadians are fucking awesome. Alanis Morissette and Nelly Furtado are Canadian.



Nelly Furtado's the only good pop singer that came out of Canada, the rest can DIAF. :V
And she's Latino. :V



> And I graduated high school. It's just most young teens I know get rebellious streaks at least once or twice. I still think you're lying.




That's with most people under 25 because they are still trying to find their identity as they come out of their Teens. That streak stops when they become adults.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you want people to respect your music choice, learn to respect others.
> Personally, NB leans on more of a Country Genre than Alternative IMO. Never been a big fan of NB anyways just becuase it was one of those Artists you'd hear on the radio 10 times an every 2 hours.


I do respect others' music choices, they're the ones being disrespectful.





> Nelly Furtado's the only good pop singer that came out of Canada, the rest can DIAF. :V
> And she's Latino. :V


She's not the only good one, there's probably others that I can't think of right now. Also I don't know if she counts as Latino or not. Portuguese ancestry = Latino? I thought Latino was South American. Portugal is Europe. Either way, it doesn't matter what her roots are. Canadian is Canadian. You wouldn't call an American black man an African, would you?





> That's with most people under 25 because they are still trying to find their identity as they come out of their Teens. That streak stops when they become adults.


Ok, but what I'm saying is that people who deny going through an awkward rebel phase are probably lying to make themselves look better.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> No, because good rock sounds like Nirvana or Red Hot Chili Peppers, not Nickleback. I'm not a fucking hipster because I don't like Nickleback, I like Blur, that would be a complete contradiction if I were a hipster.


RHCP has some good stuff but a lot of it is awful 

@thread
It's all preference really, though. Yeah you can _like _Avril/Nickleback/whatever but it's not good to expect others to like it as well. When you try to assert stuff like THIS IS THE BEST BAND EVER, of course everyone will laugh (especially when it's an overrated artist such as Avril). 
expecting people to like stuff you like and getting mad that they don't is pretty childish


----------



## Aidy (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I do respect others' music choices, they're the ones being disrespectful.
> 
> She's not the only good one, there's probably others that I can't think of right now. Also I don't know if she counts as Latino or not. Portuguese ancestry = Latino? I thought Latino was South American. Portugal is Europe. Either way, it doesn't matter what her roots are. Canadian is Canadian. You wouldn't call an American black man an African, would you?



You realise Portugal settled in South America, right?

Why do you think Brazilians speak Portuguese? Why do you think Mexicans speak Spanish? Latino/a = Spanish decent. Or better known as Hispanic.

And a black man would have African roots, therefore they are African American. When someone says something like that, they aren't saying their nationality, they're saying their ethnicity. They're not the same thing at all.

@Gavrill

Well, I've always kinda liked them. Especially stuff like Californication, that was just a masterpiece.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> You realise Portugal settled in South America, right?
> 
> Why do you think Brazilians speak Portuguese? Why do you think Mexicans speak Spanish? Latino/a = Spanish decent. Or better known as Hispanic.
> 
> And a black man would have African roots, therefore they are African American. When someone says something like that, they aren't saying their nationality, they're saying their ethnicity. They're not the same thing at all.


Ok, but still, Canadian is Canadian, regardless of ethnicity.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> @Gavrill
> 
> Well, I've always kinda liked them. Especially stuff like Californication, that was just a masterpiece.


Californication was p great, but I don't think I'll ever get over the disappointment of Stadium Arcadium. ;;


----------



## Aidy (Feb 15, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Californication was p great, but I don't think I'll ever get over the disappointment of Stadium Arcadium. ;;



Stadium Arcadium has a few good songs on it, like Dani California and Hump de Bump


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah but like....out of what, 40 songs, there's like 5-6 that are listenable? :c


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Also I don't know if she counts as Latino or not. Portuguese ancestry = Latino? I thought Latino was South American. Portugal is Europe.



Latino is Latin American descent.
Portugal is a different vegetable. 
And Come on, ES. At most, you do intice the mob to flame you, but I will not get in to that today.
Now back on topic: Avril isn't my favorite, but she's a little more easy on the ears than...let's say Amy Lee. :V



Aidy70060 said:


> Stadium Arcadium has a few good songs on it, like Dani California and Hump de Bump



"One Hot minute" will always be my favorite album.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And Come on, ES. At most, you do intice the mob to flame you, but I will not get in to that today.
> Now back on topic: Avril isn't my favorite, but she's a little more easy on the ears than...let's say Amy Lee. :V


Is "ES" supposed to be me? I'm getting confused with you and others possibly adressing me that way. 
Really? I thought people liked Evanescence better than Avril. I never really heard anyone say they hated Amy Lee.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Is "ES" supposed to be me? I'm getting confused with you and others possibly adressing me that way.
> Really? I thought people liked Evanescence better than Avril. I never really heard anyone say they hated Amy Lee.



It's over played and her voice pitch gives me a headache. Personal opinion aside, her music is on the overplayed side.
But then again, if it weren't for Amy Lee, we wouldn't have lulzcows like the author of my Immortal.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's over played and her voice pitch gives me a headache. Personal opinion aside, her music is on the overplayed side.
> But then again, if it weren't for Amy Lee, we wouldn't have lulzcows like the author of my Immortal.


I like "Everybody's Fool". <3
Also I still can't believe that this person is apparently legit and not trolling. 

"Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way"? Is that DeAndre Cortez Way's sister?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soulja_Boy


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I like "Everybody's Fool". <3
> Also I still can't believe that this person is apparently legit and not trolling.
> 
> "Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way"? Is that DeAndre Cortez Way's sister?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soulja_Boy



Ebony's too white to be Soulja boy's sister. :V


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ebony's too white to be Soulja boy's sister. :V


She's albino or adopted.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> She's albino or adopted.




And she's a "goffik vampir" and wouldn't be caught dead with a prep "liek" Soulja boy. :V


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And she's a "goffik vampir" and wouldn't be caught dead with a prep "liek" Soulja boy. :V


That's why she ran away from home and abandoned her family and is now at Hogwartz.


----------



## triage (Feb 15, 2012)

Discussing the influence of Soulja Boy in My Immortal is possibly the best option that this thread presented.


----------



## Ben (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> I honestly don't get why everyone hates Nickelback. I guess I can understand the hatred of Bieber and Lavigne



I think you have that backwards. Hate of Nickelback is definitely more understandable than hate of Bieber (all things considered, he's a pretty neat kid, even if I don't listen to his music) or Avril.

Personally, I like Avril Lavigne, mainly since Let Go was the first album I ever bought. I share your disdain for The Best Damn Thing, it felt incredibly fake compared to her previous work (I mean really, why is a girl who was married at the time singing about stealing people's boyfriends), not to mention a lot of the songs on that album sounded like retreads from her previous two. Good Bye Lullaby gets too dreary near the end, but it's an improvement over the third album. 

I don't count her amongst my favorite artists, since I kind of think she needs to show a little more maturity after 10 years in the music industry, but hey, maybe she'll pull through. Can't be 17 forever, Avril.

Also, I looked this up: Apparently, she's never worked with Dr. Luke and Max Martin at the same time. Dr. Luke collaborated with her on the third album, and Max Martin on the fourth. So peculiar.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 15, 2012)

I call bullshit on everyone that says they haven't heard from her in a while. The girl singing "AND THAT'S WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I SMILEEEEEEEEE" should have sounded familiar.



eversleep said:


> I honestly don't get why everyone hates Nickelback. I guess I can understand the hatred of Bieber abd Lavigne, but most people who hate those two are like "needs more RAWK". So they churn out Nickelback and you guys still complain. I guess it's because Nickelback is actually popular and you guys are too hipster to listen to them?


In my opinion, Nickelback is marketed to be the ultimate blue collar band. Like Tom Petty, but with way more beer. If you see them live, it's obvious that they're just dudes that derp on stage with instruments, seeing as they spend half the concert talking to the audience. So right there they lost the anti-country listeners.

Then there's the way that some some of their songs are recycled from old ones. And they're too pop to scratch the alternative charts, yet too rock to scratch the country charts, so they're overplayed on the pop charts where they started out in the first place. They have this specific sound that can get so many people to hate them. I don't know if that marketing stupidity or some sort of art.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Ben said:


> Good Bye Lullaby gets too dreary near the end, but it's an improvement over the third album.


I love dreariness though. 


Alstor said:


> I call bullshit on everyone that says they haven't heard from her in a while. The girl singing "AND THAT'S WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I SMILEEEEEEEEE" should have sounded familiar.


I love that song! <333

And lol, songs by any band can sound the same.


----------



## Cult (Feb 15, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Just because something is mainstream does not make it bad.



*facepalm* No dude, you have flawed logic. Just because we don't like a popular band doesn't mean we don't like all mainstream bands, were not hipsters. Besides, most of my favorite bands are mainstream like The Beatles, Pink Floyd, Rolling Stones, Jimi Hendrix, Nirvana, and Radiohead.


----------



## Ben (Feb 16, 2012)

Alstor said:


> I call bullshit on everyone that says they haven't heard from her in a while. The girl singing "AND THAT'S WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I SMILEEEEEEEEE" should have sounded familiar.



Smile wasn't a top 40 hit, so that's forgivable (it peaked at 68 ). What The Hell peaked at #11 though, and was first performed on Dick Clark a year ago.


----------



## eversleep (Feb 16, 2012)

Ben said:


> Smile wasn't a top 40 hit, so that's forgivable (it peaked at 68 ). What The Hell peaked at #11 though, and was first performed on Dick Clark a year ago.


Because the Billboard chart is everything.

There have been songs that never even charted on Billboard that I've heard on the radio, or TV, or other places. There are songs that were #1 on several of their charts that I never heard in my life. Those charts just show sales/download trends mostly, it seems.


----------



## Ben (Feb 17, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Because the Billboard chart is everything.
> 
> There have been songs that never even charted on Billboard that I've heard on the radio, or TV, or other places. There are songs that were #1 on several of their charts that I never heard in my life. Those charts just show sales/download trends mostly, it seems.



No, the Hot 100 is Sales and Radio combined. Not that you'll see this post for awhile though.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2012)

eversleep said:


> Because the Billboard chart is everything.
> 
> There have been songs that never even charted on Billboard that I've heard on the radio, or TV, or other places. There are songs that were #1 on several of their charts that I never heard in my life. Those charts just show sales/download trends mostly, it seems.



how did you get banned this time


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> how did you get banned this time



Yeah same here. And for the people who are gonna rip on him about being banned please kindly dont make a comment about him being banned. Just dont comment at all. Sure he can be annoying and he can be aggravating but he is trying to change. I aint defending his ban, I am defending him as a person because no one deserves to be ripped on for being banned.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Yeah same here. And for the people who are gonna rip on him about being banned please kindly dont make a comment about him being banned. Just dont comment at all. Sure he can be annoying and he can be aggravating but he is trying to change. I aint defending his ban, I am defending him as a person because no one deserves to be ripped on for being banned.



He's been banned twice, both of them are temporary. He has to have done something pretty stupid to deserve a second ban, and he brings all of the ridicule upon himself.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 17, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> He's been banned twice, both of them are temporary. He has to have done something pretty stupid to deserve a second ban, and he brings all of the ridicule upon himself.



I can concede that he should get a little bit of ridicule on him being banned again but I still dont like people doing it and I will still defend him on it. Yeah I know I sound like a "White Knight" and shit so deal with it!!


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

I said I would be back


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

This tribute to Avril Lavigne is the best song she's ever been associated with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkjNpwNcMWI


----------

